# Is driving brand new car long distance bad?



## dan-kc (Sep 12, 2009)

My father is kicking around the idea of picking up his 2010 x5d in Spartanburg, but he commented that he wasn't sure if driving a brand new car off the factory floor for 12 straight hours on his way home was a good idea to do to a new engine. His last car he kept for 13 years, so he wants to do the same with this and baby it. Any ideas?


----------



## BimmerNorb (Mar 28, 2009)

Can he provide any good reason for it? It's more than fine - just tell him to keep it easy on the throttle during the trip, and he'll have a car that's broken in a good way when he gets home. I still say just follow the manual and you'll be ok


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

What kind of nonsense is this ???

*OF COURSE* it`s alright to drive it....during the first 1500 miles, just try to vary engine speed and load as much as possible....


----------



## hmc (Nov 4, 2005)

Its not good to have constant speed for long time during break-in period. That's the reason behind it. If you change RPM and speed regularly during the trip, its ok.


----------



## croasdail (Apr 28, 2008)

BMW has all kinds of bizarre and odd suggestions about break in period. I have picked up two back in Germany, and there was no way I was going to waste that autobahn opportunity. They recommend not going over I think it was 4,000 rpm, and an oil change at a 1,000... something like that. I have pictures ( I know, quit immature for a guy in his 40's) of my speedo way north of 100 mph during my drives over there from both cars. And I had no long term issues with the cars afterward. I know they are covering their you-know-what from really stupid people, but I doubt your dad is silly enough to do anything that would really hurt the motor. It will actually do it some good giving the cylinder walls a nice clean polishing and cleaning. Just get the oil and filter changed out after and I am sure your dad will be in for many happy years of motoring in his car. Plus he gets to do the delivery center..... which is very much fun. 

Do it!


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I was able to do 130mph on the autobahn and still stay under the rpm limit.

Just vary your engine speed on the long drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

It will be fine just shift at 3k and dont go rev happy.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Kamdog said:


> I was able to do 130mph on the autobahn and still stay under the rpm limit.
> 
> Just vary your engine speed on the long drive.


+1 same here.
cheers
vern


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

vary your speed and you should be fine...I think everyone else has said the same


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

It no longer matters. 

Like 3k oil changes, this is old school stuff. The era of vacumn tubes is behind us but some of the old timers are resistant to change.

The common rule is to vary speed for the first few hundred miles. Let me tell you, there is no way not to do this. :rofl: There is always something to cause you to speed up or slow down. If you are on cruise, the engine revs up and down as you go through hills. So don't listen to nonsense. Just drive the thing. :thumbup:


----------



## peripherique (Jan 18, 2009)

is this a serious question? for real? :dunno: why not?!?


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

just take part of the trip on the freeway/highway and the other par ton smaller roads where you will have to change speed more frequently


----------

